# Indian Rock...



## California Dream N (Feb 2, 2007)

My Husband and I found this rock several years ago while bottle digging. We always wondered what it was used for. I hope someone on here can help us...thanks...
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o255/Norene_photos/100_0074.jpg


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 2, 2007)

Notice the notches in the ends....Pix 2
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o255/Norene_photos/100_0072.jpg


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 2, 2007)

Overall size and shape of the rock.(Pix 3).. Does anyone know what this was used for? Through the years I have heard many different theories..Dream Stone. fish net weight...etc..(this was found a long way from any fishable waters)...Help??

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o255/Norene_photos/100_0070.jpg


----------



## longneck (Feb 2, 2007)

I belive its a plumbit. I think it was used for making sure something was vertical, like a plumbline is today. Thats my theory anyway.


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Longneck..That is a new suggestion..Actually when I look at it you could be right..thanks again...Norene. []


----------



## DiggerBryan (Feb 3, 2007)

I dabble in Indian Artifacts a bit and I believe longneck is dead on.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Norene, it's a Plummet that is quite valuable on it's own. I have several of them from sites up and down the valley as well as from the tidal flats of the SF Bay. If it was drilled on the end it would be called a Charmstone, a type that is even more desireable. This is an example of a Sacramento Valley Nisenan Maidu Charmstone.


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks so much..It took me 30 some years to find out what this was but now I am glad we kept it..What were the Maidu Indians building that they needed something like this? Mike what part of Ca. are you from? This rock was found in the Penryn area. I am a True Ca. Native..Born here and never left....Norene


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 11, 2007)

I live in Sacramento, but dig artifacts all over the area. Plummets and Charmstones were used ceremonially, often to hang over favorite fishing and hunting spots. They were also offered as burial goods and I have found them in that context, too.

 Placer County is rich in Native American artifacts. Last year, we found many nice points, mortars and pestles, metates and manos, as well as lots of other great stuff fom a site we were excavating at Colfax. Near you, Clover Valley is loaded with great stuff.

 Are you aware that there is a very active bottle club nearby? The 49er Historical Bottle Association meets on the last Wednesday of every month at the Loomis library. The fun begins at 7:30 PM. Our bottle show, held the 1st Saturday in December, is one of the best in the country. You have to have gone to it. With all our advertising it's impossible to miss.


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for your info Mike..I know Clover Valley is rich in history and we did alot of digging there in the early 70's--- also at the old "Joel Parker Whitney Mansion"..Now there are security guards everywhere.... because as you know Rocklin is trying to save Clover Valley..( about 40+ years too late.) I have heard of the Historical 49er bottle Association but I have never been to one of their shows. We have always dug and found our own stuff but now with age and circumstances...We might have to buy anything we want...Our Daughter lives in Sacramento. So it realy is a small world... It is always nice to talk to someone who knows their stuff .Just for information I first visited the Mansion when I was a little girl around1957?? It held me in awe... even though it had been vacant for years.... Thanks Again.Norene..


----------



## Digger George (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet Plummet! That's an extremely rare find, you're very lucky!


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You, Digger George. I have loved this funny rock for over 30 years without even knowing what it was...It was fouind in an old dump so I think a long time ago someone else found it and threw it out with the garbage..I am glad they did.  []..Norene


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 26, 2007)

Bottle club meeting this Weds evening at the Loomis Library. The esteemed author and auction proprietor extraordinaire Jeff Wichmann will be doing a program on Bryan Grapentine's bottles. The action begins at 7:30 PM sharp, in case you may be interested in attending, Norene.


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Mike..Sounds like fun.. My cousin works at the Loomis Library..It really is a small world..[]...Norene


----------

